# I was deactivated by DoorTrash



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

for too high of a cancellation rate.

I would often get a DoorDash delivery, say $6-8, and in route to the pickup I would then get an UberEats delivery for $12-16. Like most I do this for money, so obviously I’m going to take the higher paying delivery.

When I said this to DoorTrash, that if they paid their drivers a decent enough wage so we wouldn’t have to cancel for better paying deliveries with other platforms, they responded by sending me a link to file an appeal for reactivation. This was a few weeks ago; I have not yet done so.


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Captain Floppy said:


> for too high of a cancellation rate.
> 
> I would often get a DoorDash delivery, say $6-8, and in route to the pickup I would then get an UberEats delivery for $12-16. Like most I do this for money, so obviously I’m going to take the higher paying delivery.
> 
> When I said this to DoorTrash, that if they paid their drivers a decent enough wage so we wouldn’t have to cancel for better paying deliveries with other platforms, they responded by sending me a link to file an appeal for reactivation. This was a few weeks ago; I have not yet done so.


Strange you do DoorDash and they have the nerve to deactivate you, while i did sign up with them in 2018 and never did 1 single delivery, yet still getting their emails and updates, mind you lot of them are graciously polite to me


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Captain Floppy said:


> for too high of a cancellation rate.
> 
> I would often get a DoorDash delivery, say $6-8, and in route to the pickup I would then get an UberEats delivery for $12-16. Like most I do this for money, so obviously I’m going to take the higher paying delivery.
> 
> When I said this to DoorTrash, that if they paid their drivers a decent enough wage so we wouldn’t have to cancel for better paying deliveries with other platforms, they responded by sending me a link to file an appeal for reactivation. This was a few weeks ago; I have not yet done so.


send them the link back and tell them after carefully reviewing their case, they would have to make better for you to accept service on their behalf going forward ( simply put they need you more than you need them, they don't have to pay for vehicles maintenance or gas)


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

doordash app was designed in 1985, total trash........


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You should of never accepted the low offers, by accepting and canceling you screw up the delivery. If you were getting nothing but low offers should of turned off the app and not even bothered with it. You want to keep active on a couple of apps, just in case one goes down or something happens so you not out of work. If you have more then eats going still I wouldn’t bother with DD, but if eats is your only source of income you should try to fix DD, otherwise not worth your time if they can’t send decent offers


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

does doordash really deactivate you if you have less than 80% completion? they unlike uber make a big stink if you cancel even before you pick the food...........


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Sucks they will deactivate you below 80% I'm constantly at 80-84%. I did hit 79% one time by accident and had to very quickly do some deliveries to get it back to 80 before it flagged. Thankfully it was busy that night and I got all close decent pay orders.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> does doordash really deactivate you if you have less than 80% completion? they unlike uber make a big stink if you cancel even before you pick the food...........


They do, but in all honesty I think I was about 76% when it happened. I don't think 79-77% would trigger it. I was just declining and cancelling a lot of low paying deliveries for better paying ones; my acceptance rate was around 40% or so.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

There's two ways to go. Low AR and...










Could have been worse


----------



## Dwayne B (Aug 10, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Sucks they will deactivate you below 80% I'm constantly at 80-84%. I did hit 79% one time by accident and had to very quickly do some deliveries to get it back to 80 before it flagged. Thankfully it was busy that night and I got all close decent pay orders.


Huh ? This means you can't not deliver three of the orders you agreed to deliver ..they treat a cancellation after acceptance like you picked up the food and had dinner instead of delivering it ..the best way to do this is call DD and tell them an excuse ..or just don't accept offers that suck and you won't have to cancel an offer because it sucked


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Dwayne B said:


> Huh ? This means you can't not deliver three of the orders you agreed to deliver ..they treat a cancellation after acceptance like you picked up the food and had dinner instead of delivering it ..the best way to do this is call DD and tell them an excuse ..or just don't accept offers that suck and you won't have to cancel an offer because it sucked


They are always decent offers by DD standards but if I get a better one on another app , I'm dropping the DD offer. I'm more in the 90% range now. The night I fell below 80% was a couple years ago when their food was never ready on time and UE paid substantially better at the time.


----------

